# Can't connect to 5ghz wireless connections on CM 10.1.2.



## muff (Oct 27, 2012)

I have a router that does 2.4ghz and 5ghz simultaneously. I don't have problem connecting to either network on my laptop so it's not my router that's the issue.

Just flashed my Verizon S3 to CM 10.1.2 and I can't seem to connect to the 5ghz. Does anyone else have this issue?


----------



## Omega Mugen (Aug 2, 2012)

This is a problem with CM nightlies. If you need 5Ghz use the latest stable build.


----------

